# Mt. Diablo looking good lately



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Crickets in the NorCal forum so I'm just going to shout out that Diablo is gorgeous right now thanks to the rain (although there may be a little dirt on the road in spots).

A lot of green, and running streams/waterfalls.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

The bottom of south gate just pass the school was horrid a couple weeks ago. Very muddy with runoff and sketchy surface... the rest was fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I bet! I usually do NG route, that's where these pics come from.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

jetdog9 said:


> I bet! I usually do NG route, that's where these pics come from.


Have not done NG since the time trial stuff.. my my gripe is the road conditions even on dry days it's bumpy. Fixed? Not much and issue going up.. but down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Seemed fine yesterday, there did appear to be some recently repaired spots.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Went out Sat and Sun. Good stuff out there, then I like riding in those conditions.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh man, I'd really like to get up there (from Sunnyvale) before the weather turns hot. I'm way out of shape because health issues knocked me off my bike from mid Sept to mid December, and since then rain and life have conspired to keep my riding to a minimum. If the rain ever stops I'd love to train up for a circuit of Diablo in April or May.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Seen on the Diablo FB page from today...











.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

A few from today 












.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm always suffering too much to notice... nice to know what I'm missing.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Guessing it's been pretty cold up there the last few days... wonder if the top is open, the close it sometimes when this happens.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

It snowed up there yesterday


.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Well it hailed.. down @ 500ft so the dusting is not surprising. Expect to stopped at the junction when the white stuff comes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Apparently there was 3" of snow in some spots












.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

very nice... enjoy the green while it last. 

I'm afraid to climb this time of year.. already had my EIA kick in really bad, time for a TUE


----------

